# Plant list was emailed to me , suitable for sulcatas and the like ;)



## bdoyle (Apr 1, 2008)

Here's a list that I had emailed to me that was shown as acceptable food options for my sulcata. The list is quite expensive.


SUCCULENTS:

Abutilon -
Aeonium
*Agave - Spp. -Leaves; Flowers- (all)
Albuca
~~Aloe Vera-Leaves; Flowers - (all)
Amarican Aloe Spp.
*Begonias
Echeveria Spp.
Haworthia reinwardtii (very slow growing)
Hens & chickens Sempervivum tectorum
Hens & chicks E. cheveria Spp.
Ice plants (Mesembryanthemaceae family)
~~Kalanchoe Spp.
Live-forever- Orphine (Sedum purpureum)
Mimulus F Aurantica
~~Opuntias Spp.
~~Portulaca
Sedum Spp.
Spiderwort- Tradescantia pinetorum,occidentalis
Tradescantia crassula Link & Otto
Yucca (Yucca species)
Tradescantia (wandering jew)
Desert Rose (Adenium obesum)


TREES AND BUSHES:

Edible Shrubs - Plants for a Future
Two Rainy Side Gardeners

*Banana leaves- Leaves; Fruit-
aurea (golden bamboo or fishpole bamboo)

Fig Tree leaves-Leaves; Fruit - Moraceae
Forsythia - Oleaceae
Guava Tree - Leaves - Psidium guajava
Heather - Ericaceae
~~ *Hibiscus - rosa-sinensis Leaves; Flowers-
Hibiscus syriacus
Maple - Acer saccharum
Mimosa - Desmanthus illinoensis
~~ *Mulberry Tree-(all) L/ FR
~~Muhly - Sporobolus asperifolius
Black variety "Morus nigra"
White variety "Morus alba"
Paper mulberry - Moraceae - L/F/FR
Sage-
Sea Grape-
Tea Tree- Lepta Spermum Scoperium L/F
Tumbleweed - Salsola kali aka Russian Thistle
Hibiscus syriacus or Shrub Althea (Rose of Sharon)
Loquat bush - Eriobotrya japonica
Willow - Salicaccae family - Ssp.


CULTIVATED PLANTS:

Alyssum Sweet- Lobularia maritima L/F
Aster- Aster sp.
Baby's Tears - Soleirolia soleirolii - Helxine soleirolii
*Begonia - semperflorens - L/F
Birds Nests Fern - Asplenium nidus
Bottle Brush - Callistemom
Bouganvillea - Bouganvillea
Bridal Veil - Tripogandra multiflora
Bromeliads - Bromeliaceae spp
Carnation - Dianthus caryophyllus
German Chamomile (Matricaria chamomilla) - flowers
Chamomile (Chamaemelum nobile) - flowers More information
~~Chinese Lantern, Abutilon hybridum- flowers
Coleus- Coleus
Chrysanthemum- spp- flowers
~~ *Coreopsis- Leaves; Flowers- Giganta/ tinctoria/atkinsoniana / calliopsidea
Cornflower (Bachelor's Buttons)- Plagiobothrys ssp. - leaves, flowers
Corn Plant - Dracaena fragrans
Dahlia - pinnata / rosea
~~ Day Lillies- Hemerocallis L/F/ - Not Easter or Tiger
Daisy- English Bellis perennis - flowers
*Dichondra - repens- Leaves; Flowers-
Dracaena -Dracaena
Forsythia - Forsythia suspensa
Fuschia - Fuschia
~~ Gazania-Leaves; Flowers- Spp
~~ Geranium-(Pelargonium species) Leaves; Flowers -
(wild and domestic)
*Grape Vine- Leaves; Fruit - vitaceae & berberidaceae
Heather- (Ericaceae sp) L/F
~~Hibiscus (leaves & Flowers)
Hollyhock- Alcea rosea- Blosoms
Hosta - Leaves; Flowers-
Ice plant - Sedum spectabilis
*Impatiens - glandulifera - Leaves; Oil; flower; Seed -
Jasmine - Jasminum officinale: J. grandifloum
Johnny-Jump-Up - Viola tricolor
*Kalankoe Ssp.
*Kale (Brassica oleracea)
Lavender-Lavandula angustifolia - labiatae- L/F
Lilac - Syringa vulgaris
Lillies-Whole plant-hemerocallis (Easter & Tiger Lilies are poisonous)
Mallow- Common Malva sylrestris
Marigold-Leaves; Flowers- (Domestic and wild)
Mimulus - aurantica - flowers
Monkey Plant - Ruellia makoyana - L/F
Moon Flower- Ipomoea alba, Ipomoea leptophylla- L/R
Mother of Pearl - Graptopetalum paraguayen
Nasturtiums -officinale Tropaeolum majus
*Opuntia Cacti
Pansy - Pansy Viola X - L/F
~~Petunias
Phlox- Phlox paniculata)
Pineapple Guava (Feijoa sellowiana)
**Portacula (moss rose)-Leaves; Flowers- Grandiflora
*Pothos - Epipremnum Pothos aureus -Epipremnum aureum Primrose - Primula vulgaris
*Californian Poppy - escholzia
Poppy Welsh- Meconopsis cambrica
Purslane- Portulaca oleracea
*Sedum -
Sempervivum- Leaves; Flowers-
Spider Plant - Chlorophytum comosum - L/ F
Strawberries (all) Wild and domestic
Sweedish Ivy - Plectranthus australis - L/F
Umbrella Plant - Darmera peltata / Petasites hyrbridus
~~ Violets (not African - English)
Whispering Bells (Emmenanthe penduliflora)
Wisteria spp. (wisteria) flowers
Yucca - Leaves; Flowers- (all)
Zinnia- sp. Leaves; Flowers- -
Lavender-Leaves; Flowers- labiatae


COMMON WEEDS:

~~** Alfalfa (Medicago sativia)
Bindweed - Convolvulus & calystegia spp
*Birdsfoot Trefoil, Lotus corniculatus
Bittercress - Cardamine hirsuta & flexuosa
*Black mustard- entire plant- Brassica Nigra
*Buckwheat, Polygonaceae Eriogonum fasciculatum
Bugleweed-Leaves; Flowers- Ajuga reptans
Butterfly Bush - Buddleja ssp.
Cat's-ears - Hypochoeris & hypochoeris spp
~~**Chickweed - Cerastium vulgatum / Cerastium arvense /
Common greenbrier, Catbrier-- Silax roundfolia and ssp
~~*Cotyledon orbiculata - F/L/R - Crassulaceae
**Chicory- - Flowers; Leaves; Root. - Cichorium
Clover - Trifolium repens Trifolium pratense
Coneflower (purple), Echinacea sp. (Rudbeckia)
~~ Cotyledon - umbilicus-veneris - AKA Pennywort,
Creeping Bell-flower Campanula rapunculoides
Navelwort, Cotylet
Daisy- Leaves; Flowers- Bellis perennis
Dandelion - Taraxacum officinale - Flowers; Leaves; Root.
*Dandelion- other; Leaves; Root. - Agoseris - aurantiaca
*Dayflower-Leaves; Flowers- Commelina diffusa
~~ * Dichondra repens (wonderlawn)
**Dock- Flowers; Leaves; Root - Rumex
Echinacea-Leaves; Flowers- Angustifolia
~~ Endives
Evening Primrose-Leaves; Flowers- Oenothera biensis
Cut-leaved evening primrose, Oenothera laciniata
*Field mustard- entire plant- Brassica rapa
Filaree -Erodium cicutarium
California Filago - Filago californica
Hawkbits - Leontodon ssp
Hawk's Beards - Crepis-biennis-&-capilallaris
Henbit - leaves and flowers Lamium amplexicaule
Honeysuckle- L/F - Lonicera interrupta / Lonicera japonica
Honesty - Condiment; Root; Seed - Lunaria annua
*Knotweed - Polygonum spp.
*Kudzu-L/F Root. - Puerar lobata
*Mallow -L/F Root Malva rotundifolia /sylvestris/ neglecta/ moschata
Marigold-Leaves, Flowers- calendula
*Miners Lettuce-Leaves- M. perfoliata
**Mustard - Brassica species Sisymbrium officinale
Nettle- Stinging (Urtica dioica)
~~ Nipplewort - Lapsana communis
Opuntia Cacti -(all) L/F/FR- Opuntia - remove spines!
Persimmon - Diospyros texanum , Diospyros virginiana
*Pink Perslane-Leaves; Flowers- Montia sibirica
*Pigweed - Amaranthus
Prickliy Lettuce- entire plant- Lactuca serriola
Primrose - Primula vulgaris
~~ ~~ *Plantains - Plantago major, media & lanceotata
Purple deadnettle/ red deadnettle - Lamium purpurem
Poverty weed- Entire plant - Monolepis nuttallia / Iva axillaris
*Purslane-
Raspberry / Blackberry- rubusideus
Red Maids - Calandrinia ciliata
Shepard's purse - Capsella bursa-pastorsis Capsella bursa-pastoris
*Common Sorrel- Rumex & Oxalis ssp
Salad Burnet - Sanguisorba minor
Sainfoin - Onobrychis sativa
St. Johns Wort-Leaves; Flowers - Hypericum
*Stonecrops- Sedum album
*Sow Thistle - Sonchus oleraceus & arvensis
~~Milk Thistle (Silybum marianum)
Blessed Thistle (Cnicus benedictus)
*Mallows - Abutilon Malva sylvestris, neglecta & moschata
Common mallow -Malva neglecta - L/F
*Quick Weed - Galinsoga
Bush vetch - Vicia sepium
*Common vetch-Vicia sativa
Tufted vetch - Vicia cracca
Violet (ssp) - L/F (not African ) Viola ssp
~~**Watercress- L/F- Cruiferae
***Wild Carrot- Condiment; Leaves; Root. - Daucus carota
Wild Strawberry - Fragaria Vesca
Wintercress- Entire plant- Barbarea vulgarsis
~~Yarrow-L/ Fl Achellea millefolium



GRASSES


Common name index of Grasses & Grasslike Plants
AFRICAN GRASSES USED IN THE UNITED STATES
African Grasses

~~ Barnyardgrass - Echinochloa crus-galli
Bentgrasses Agrostis spp.
~~Bermuda - Cynodon dactylon
Bluegrass, annual - Poa annua
~~Blue grama - Bouteloua gracilis
Big Bluestem - andropogon gerardi
~~Brome
~~ Buffalo grass (Stenotaphrum secondatum)
~~ Buffelgrass, Cenchrus ciliaris L.
Canarygrass, littleseed Phalaris minor
Chufa, or Yellow Nut Grass Cyperus esculentus
~~ Couchgrass - Agropyon repens
~~ Crabgrass- Digitaria sanguinalis
Fescue, Tall - Festuca arundinacea
Fescue, Blue - festuca glauca
Goosegrass- Eleusine indica
Indian Ricegrass (Oryzopsis hymenoides)
~~ Kikuyugrass - Pennisetum clandestinum
~~Kleingrass, Panicum coloratum L.
~~ Napiergrass, Pennisetum purpureum
Oatgrass -
*Orchard- Dactylis glomerata
Pampasgrass - Cortaderia selloana
**~~Pearl Millet - Pennisetum glaucum
~~ Pangolagrass, Digitaria decumbens
Peppergrass - Lepidium spp.
Quackgrass- Agropyron repens
*Rye -
Sesame grass - Tripsacum dactyloides
St. Agustine
Sweet vernal grass - Anthoxanthum odoratum
Timothy- Phleum pratense
Trefoil
Vetch
Wild oats - Avena fatua
Witchgrass- Panicum capillare L.
~~ Weeping lovegrass, Eragrostis curvula


FERNS:

Asperagus Fern - Asperagus setaceus plumosis
Boston Fern - Nephrolepsis exalta
Ostrich Fern- Matteuccia struthiopteris L/F
(NOT bracken ferns, (Pteridium aquilinum)
Staghorn Fern - Platycerium bifurcatum - L/ F
Tree Fern - Dicksonia antartica
Cinnamon fern - Osumunda cinnamomea

VINES:

Grape vines - Concord Vitis spp.
*Russian vines
~~*Tradescantia (wandering jew) - Tradescantia albiflora - L/F
Honeysuckle- L/F - Lonicera interrupta / Lonicera japonica/ Lonicera periclymenum & caprifolium
Creeping Charlie- Pilea nummulariifolia
Climbing Nasturtium
Creeping jenny -Lysimachia nummlaria
Ground ivy - Glechoma hederacea
Sweedish Ivy - Plectranthus australis - L/F
Wild muscadine - Vitis rotundifolia
Kudzu - Puerrrraria lobata


----------



## JustAnja (Apr 1, 2008)

Hi Blair, That list is located at http://africantortoise.com/edible_landscaping.htm They also have a page for just edible plants as well.


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 1, 2008)

Looks like the list that is also on russiantortoise.org


----------



## Itort (Apr 2, 2008)

That is a vry good list of eatable plants for all torts. With consideration of the type of tort and native habitat, some torts may ignore some of plants (i.e. my redfoots would ignore the grasses for the most part). All these plants are very acceptable and available. Bye the way ; bluestem, blue grama, and buffalograss are native NA grasses and are available and grow well from Ohio west.


----------



## bdoyle (Apr 2, 2008)

I cannot find any buffalo grass where i am,

would like to get my hands on some seeds though


anyone wanna trade some red clover for some buffalo grass? or blustem ?


----------



## Jentortmom (Apr 2, 2008)

Try this place Blair maybe they can ship to you. If not let me know I could always order then ship to you.

http://gurneys.com/product.asp?splid=SPLID02&pn=09547&bhcd2=1207145289


----------



## janiedough (Apr 2, 2008)

Yeah I was going to say I had seen this on a website and you really need to go to the website to look and see what the ~~ and the ** mean.

Some of those are NOT good for sulcatas - at least not in large amounts. Go to the website and read the guidelines!


----------



## Itort (Apr 2, 2008)

bdoyle said:


> I cannot find any buffalo grass where i am,
> 
> would like to get my hands on some seeds though
> 
> ...


----------

